# It kinda looks like a......



## sheltiefan (May 2, 2010)

After seeing La Foto's "Wooden Birds" and Paul 44's "Dragon" posts in the General thread, I thought their ideas could be Photo Theme worthy!

Post a pic of something you've captured that has a resemblance of something that it is not.

Cheers!

~sheltiefan


----------



## sheltiefan (May 2, 2010)

Taken while on a hike around the Del Valle Reservoir in Livermore, CA


----------

